# Surface rust on barrel



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just got a new rifle about two weeks ago. It is a Weatherby Vanguard with a matte barrel. I noticed a small area of rust on two parts of the barrel. Not big, maybe rice grain sized. With all of the rain we have had lately my basement has been pretty humid. I have my gun cabinet down there in the family room, I run a dehumidifier 24 hours a day and try to keep the humidity at 50% or less. I am not sure if the rust was there when I purchased it or after the fact. I just noticed it a few days ago. I am guessing after the fact. This gun has the matte style barrel. Is it a thinner layer of bluing on the barrel, or what is on it to protect it?

I did wipe the barrel down real well with a silicone cloth today, then used some "Barricade" wipes that are supposed to leave a moisture eliminating film on the metal. Any other idea of what I should do to eliminate the spot on the barrel? How about anything to put in the gun cabinet to eliminate further problems? I can't move the gun cabinet upstairs. We have a small house and it just won't work. 

I appreciate any suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

those silica gel pacs that cabelas sells are supposed to absorb moisture in your safe. they come in different sizes, and i dont know how long they last or anything, ive just seen them in the catalog is all.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I had an old Soviet rifle that had a spot of rust on it. I used some very fine sand paper to remove the rust then sprayed it clean with break or carb cleaner(what ever was cheaper at the time). I then used some Permatex Rust Treatment. It is very good for stopping rust. I used some on my friends 243 that is blued and the finish was not affected. The rifle was still rust free when I sold it years later.

This may also help you out.

Golden Rod®

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0

I have seen them many places but have never bought one. I have not read any reviews on them either.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I like 0000 steel wool and a light oil for removing rust. For preventing rust I like products with Teflon, a pretty liberal coating of the metal and store the rifle out of the case.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Could try one of the treated gun socks. They are supposed to be good for storage. I think they are treated with silicone. Midway has them on sale right now too i think.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You can buy 000000 steel wool, and with a little Rem-Oil it will remove any surface rust with just a small effort. Note: Dispose of oily steel wool in an airtight container. I mark a big X on my calender to remind me to wipe down all the guns in my cabinet with a Rem-Oil rag, every three months. Even with a Goldenrod dehumidifier in the gun safe, a little oil is still a good idea. A lightly oiled patch takes care of the bores as well.
Good ahooting, Burl


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

MAN! Am I glad that isn't an issue here in Idaho. I hardly ever oil my gun as a rust preventative. It just isn't an issue here. I only oil for function/friction reduction. That's it.


----------

